# How many people have had their dogs chew thru the wire crates?



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I've been told by a lot of people that Huskys are known escape artists, and after doing a bunch of research it seems to confirm this. I have since ordered an aluminum dog crate from ebay just to be safe as i think he'd hurt himself trying to chew out of one of the wire crates?

I can't imagine a dog chewing out of one, don't they get hurt in the process? Anyone have photos of what the crate looks like after, i just can't imagine a dog doing that but i've never had a dog want out of a crate either.

So far Cain enjoys his crate for the most part. He'll whine sometimes but he'll even go inside when we're all watching TV, etc...


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

*raises hand* I have.

(Awwww, I was expecting a pic of a shredded wire crate.)


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

I've never owned a crate, but I can guarantee you that huskies are great at escaping nearly anything.

If they start chewing something, they don't let up until it's destroyed.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I had one. It was a red doberman and she broke the welds on the crate realllllllll fast.. Like 30 minutes.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

buddy didn't chew through it, but he broke it. we came home from the beach one night and he had his head through the door of the kennel. the door lifted up over the top, so we had to cut him out in order to get him out. i don't have any pictures of when it actually happened cause i was freaking out, but later i put him back in it and took staged picture. lol


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I will get you some pics. I had a very large heavy gage one. It was repaired once with some mesh fence. They didn't get hurt. Just grab the bars, bend them and break the welds. Home free in 5 minutes. Got a medium one too, might be easier to drag that out for pics. Same story.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't have a picture... but let me tell you what I think my husky did with the wire crate. BTW, he seems fine when we're around so, I have never witnessed him breaking out or chewing. He went to the door and somehow got his head through to where he did some sort of push up and bent the door. This was the medium strength crate from the pet store.

After knowing he would go through so much trouble, we thought a plastic "den" like crate would work. Well, he liked it at first. He would just walk in and lay down. He started getting antsy this week and chewed part of the plastic on the doorway. 

He has a chipped tooth now, but we can't figure out where, and we didn't find the chipped off part. Probably swallowed it.

I'm thinking about the aluminum crate if he can't get his teeth on any part. I'm thinking he likes the cooler floor... maybe. He hasn't chewed on furniture or doorways, but I would hate to find a room completely tore up because he was nervous.

Someone else posted earlier what happened to the room the husky was kept in and I can see that happening after I saw what Ilya did to the crate.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Not a husky but a boxer/pit mix:


Then this because everyone said that it would be "near impossible" for him to chew through an airline style crate:


He did chew through 3 other wire crates before we gave up and ended up sticking him on a chain in our basement  Still feel bad for doing that


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> Then this because everyone said that it would be "near impossible" for him to chew through an airline style crate:


Are they insane or just silly? It is only plastic. What kind of dog can't chew plastic. I bet he got out quick. 

I've got several that look like that.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Well I can tell you that Chance didn't like the plastic bottom of his









But the bars are only partially bent and its because I didnt have it latched in correctly. I do now, and plus he only gets crated at night now.

Oh I forgot if Chance isnt getting out hes bringing things in, usually pillows



















Oh PLASTIC ones we're doing now! I got those!


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Yikes! 

Nessa he ate part of your bed? WOW.

When I did use the wire ones I used to wonder how my husky got things into his crate sometimes. Later he chewed the plastic bottom to pieces and moved the crate to different parts of the room using his paws that fit through the bottom wires.

My plastic crate isn't that damaged. Just a little near the door that looks like scratches... it still makes me wonder why his tooth broke 

BTW -- I was able to return the wire crate for a refund since it lasted less than a week.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Are they insane or just silly? It is only plastic. What kind of dog can't chew plastic. I bet he got out quick.


Actually it took him about 2 weeks to figure out how to get a good enough grip to tear it to shreds. The Airline crate was suppose to be harder to get a grip on there for not as easy to destroy. 

reinforced metal crates worked a ton better, as long as you got ALL of the door and not forget the top corner *rolls eyes* I never knew a 55lb dog could fit out such small holes.... He was hurting afterwards for a few days but its possible.


----------



## Robpankow (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, these pics are crazy!!!

I did have one of my huskies manage to open the crate from inside somehow, I imagine from incessant pawing at it. No damage to the crate though.


----------



## ShadowKiro (Oct 6, 2012)

My old husky, which passed away in 2006 was suffering of separation anxiety, which is quite common in huskies (they're active and primitive pack dogs). He, Sirius, chewed his way from that kind of lightly built crates easily. He was calm only when I tired him totally almost every day. He was sleddog and ran 12 miles easily. We also did some agility to give him mental activities. That helped him a lot.
He also, when was outside, climbed over strong steel fence, came trough it, came under it... It was unbelievable. When we chained him there with strong steel chain, then he finally stayed in that nearly 7 feet tall fence. And that fence really was not any kind of "light built" fence at all, and the area he had there was not small. He had 430ft² area in there and he had another (calm) husky with him.
We were working with his separation anxiety for whole his life. It was difficult, because the problem was also common in his family, so its causes were hereditary. Some kind of mental weakness.

You can try to give more excersise and activities to your dog. It helped in our case. Tired husky is a happy husky.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Abbylynn ... well exercised ... and her anxiety issues caused the side of a large heavy gage wire crate to cave out ... not in. She cut her front leg getting out. She also managed to get her upper and lower jaw/all teeth stuck in an open position around the wires .... thought I was going to have to call the fire department to get her loose. This ended all use of crates for this particular dog. I wish I had taken pics.


----------



## Robpankow (Oct 6, 2012)

The pictures above are because I took my kids to the airport and came home without them, then a couple days later took my wife to the airport and came home without her, then the next day went to work... I think he thought I wasn't coming back. There are days here and there when he tries to get out, but for the most part he is a pretty good boy.


----------

